# P0402 and P0505 1997 nissan pickup



## oldirtyjustin (Sep 4, 2010)

i know what the codes are but im at a loss...ive replced the egr valve due to a previous code so i know the egr valve isnt sticking...what else could it be? and for the p0505 someone told me to adjust the base idle so i did and noticed no change...someone please help i need to get this truck inspected and running good:balls:


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Here a link about more on the 402 code.

OBD-II Trouble Code: P0402 Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Flow Excessive Detected

The 505 is about the Idle Air Control Valve itself, not your idle speed. Check the wiring to valve, make sure it's intact. Also carefully remove the valve and clean the pintle and the bore in the TB. It can get carboned up and interfere with it's operation.

You also might elaborate on the symptoms you're having other than the displayed codes.


----------



## oldirtyjustin (Sep 4, 2010)

ive removed the idle air control valve and it didnt appear to be carbed up but i tested to see if its getting power and it is and i also plugged it in while it was rmoved and it didnt move or anything dont know if it should but just something i observed...as for symptons just a rough idle in park it will idle at about 1000rpms and in drive it drops to 700 sometimes lower and is rough but other than that the truck runs great


----------

